# can no longer drag and drop files anywhere on my computer



## frenchie04 (Oct 20, 2011)

I can no longer drag and drop files anywhere on my computer after updating to windows 7 service pack 1, this has happened every time i have updated my system and had to use system restore in order to drag and drop again to my desktop or anywhere as a matter of fact. someone please help me!!! i dont want to continually use system restore to fix this problem and not update to the latest service packs.

Please help me!!!!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

These are suggestions from the Win 7 forums that you might try:

Right-click your Start icon and select Properties then, under the Start Menu tab, Customize; make sure that the box labeled "Enable context menus and dragging and dropping" is checked.

Make sure that your escape key is not stuck.

Make sure that you don't have any third-party programs that disable drag and drop.


----------



## frenchie04 (Oct 20, 2011)

did the right click on the start menu, and it was checked. I do not have any third party programs that disable drag and drop. This happens every time i update to Win 7 service pack 1. then i have to restore my computer to the previous win 7 version to have the ability to drag and drop again. but i need that win 7 service pack 1 in order for my computer to function correctly. its not only files, its anything i cant drag and drop to anything, this includes files, folders, programs, songs, to anywhere. Please help!!!

Thank you for your time!!!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Go to the control panel and click *Network and Internet* then *Internet Options*. Open the *Security *tab and click the *Custom *button. Scroll down until you find "*Drag and drop or copy and paste files*" (it's a bit past half way) and make sure that it is *enabled*.


----------



## frenchie04 (Oct 20, 2011)

It is enabled already, tried disabling it and re enable it and it did nothing, still can't drag and drop files on my desktop or anywhere. Did anyone else ever have this issue?

Thank you for helping me, hopefully will get to the bottom of this.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The problem may be with security settings. 

Go to Start and run regedit, then find this folder:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\0

Look at the value for Key 1802, which deals with permissions to drag and drop -- it should be "0" -- if it is "3" drag and drop is disabled.

Internet Explorer security zones registry entries for advanced users


----------



## frenchie04 (Oct 20, 2011)

something else that i have just realized as well, when i go to properties and look to change my desktop background all of the previews are black. also when i try to configure a folder i notice that all of them are set to read only, when i unchecked the read only and apply, i close it afterwards and it goes back to its original read only check on. Is this a permission problem maybe? is this the problem that we are facing?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you using Windows 7 Startup -- it doesn't let you change backgrounds?

Are you the system admin for your computer ont he Admin account or are you on a guest or other account?

Try creating a new user account and see if you can drag and drop on it.

Create a user account

Also, you might see if you can take ownership of a folder and then drag and drop within it:

Take Ownership of a File or Folder

How to Take Ownership and Full Control Permissions of Files & Folders in Windows


----------



## frenchie04 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am in the zones and i can choose zones 1-4, each zone does not state any values. on top the choices that they are sorted by are Name, Type and Data


----------



## frenchie04 (Oct 20, 2011)

i am using Win 7 Ultimate, i am the administrator but will try to create a new user. i can change the background.


----------



## frenchie04 (Oct 20, 2011)

created a new user account and it did the exact same thing as the other account. cannot drag and drop and everytime i click on properties of the folders every folders are set as read only, once i uncheck read only and apply it it des back to read only the second i close the properties menu of the folder. I think ere dealing with administrative rights. but i am set as the administrator.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Did you check the registry key value that I mentioned in post 6? You can also check the same value for the other zones. You also might try going into Internet Options and under Security click Reset all Zones to Default level.

I'm about at the limit of my knowledge here. If it were my system I'd probably offload my important data and re-install Windows -- I've used this brute force method a couple of times to resolve a few problems I couldn't figure out otherwise. However, one of the Windows technicians may notice this thread and assist you with a more subtle resolution to your problem.


----------



## frenchie04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Also new problem that i have just noticed, i can't see the files that i am saving on my desktop, they seem to be hidden, when i try to save another file on the desktop i can see it from the little window that asks me where to save but i cant see it on the actual desktop. what is going on with this crazy computer and stupid update


----------



## frenchie04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Interesting i cannot reset all zones under internet options/security. it is shaded gray and cannot click on it.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

When you tried creating a new account did you create an _Administrator account_? If you didn't, try to create one and see if it has full access to the system.


----------



## frenchie04 (Oct 20, 2011)

yes it was an administrator account.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Go to Start and type cmd then right-click the cmd filename and run it as administrator. 

Type in 

net user administrator /active:yes

then log off and back on -- the system admin account should be present. Log onto it and see if you can drag and drop files. If you can't I'm stumped -- you might consider re-installing Windows.


----------



## frenchie04 (Oct 20, 2011)

i followed the instruction and after logging as an administrator i still cannot drag and drop.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot off of the W/7 DVD and choose *Repair My Computer*. If that fails, then do a *System Restore* to a time before this. If that fails choose the Command Prompt and type *chkdsk /R. *If that fails consider doing a Repair Install


----------



## frenchie04 (Oct 20, 2011)

yes, system restore will work, like it has in the past but unfortunately i need to have the Win 7 service pack 1 for my computer to work normally. This has happened every time i update my computer to service pack 1 but then have to restore it because it does not allow me to drag and drop anything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

A  Repair Install is not a System Restore. Try Repair Install


----------



## z71mark (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello,
I simply pressed esc and it fixed my problem.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I suspect the dragdrop handlers are corrupt in the registry, along with quite obviously other issues. This happened in Vista day's rare in Seven. I wrote a default registry fix for Vista, it has taken me some time to do the same for Seven, and get it right. This returns settings to defaults and will do no harm, however create a system restore point before proceeding.

Run the attached .zip file it will return a registry (.reg) file, double click on this and allow to merge into registry. Restart computer.

Let us know how you get on.

View attachment Folders.zip


----------

